# Honda vs Ariens



## BlowingSnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Honda and Ariens seem to both be well reviewed on this site. Hondas appear to be the more expensive of the two options. I have a couple questions then.

1. Would it make sense to pay over $1000 more for a similiarly equipped Honda?

Honda 28 inch (Model# HSS928AW) at Home Depot --> $2,469

Ariens 28 inch SHO (Model# HSS928AW) --> $1,249

2. Alternatively, I found a used HS928 in good condition for $1250 with electric start and $1000 without.

Would you go with a used Honda over a similarly equipped and priced brand new Ariens SHO?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

It all depends on your needs and budget whether or not it’s worth the extra money. That being said if the Honda was in excellent condition and check it out well, others better versed in Honda can weigh in on what to look for on a used Honda, I would get the Honda.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

1. no

2. yes


first of all you can use the search function as this question has been asked 14, 578 times...........kidding. welcome to SB forums.

answer depends on a number of variables. snowfall? flat driveway or sloped? area that needs to be cleaned etc.

I'm a Honda person because we live in big snow country and most blowers around here are Honda's. A good used Honda would be the way I would go if you are mechanically inclined. Or you can get a lot of mechanical info here.

Price wise I would go with Ariens for NEW. You would need tracks for a sloped driveway . some people say chains on wheels work well. I don't have experience with that.

Electric start is nice but with a well tuned blower is hardly needed. My Honda's start on first pull .

Bunch of threads on this subject so happy reading.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> It all depends on your needs and budget whether or not it’s worth the extra money. That being said if the Honda was in excellent condition and check it out well, others better versed in Honda can weigh in on what to look for on a used Honda, I would get the Honda.


donyboy73 has a pretty good video on You-tube on what to look for in a good used snowblower. 

the subject would make a good sticky if it hasn't been already.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

BlowingSnow said:


> Honda and Ariens seem to both be well reviewed on this site. Hondas appear to be the more expensive of the two options. I have a couple questions then.
> 
> 1. Would it make sense to pay over $1000 more for a similiarly equipped Honda?
> 
> ...



its a toss up
if you get the honda and it has no issues you are good
its a risk unless you can tinker and fix it yourself
28 sho is a very capable machine


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Being that I am a honda guy myself I'd advise on buying a used HS series 828 or 928 unless you want something big in which case you can go with a 1132 or 1332. 

Here is one that I recently restored for sale, all new bearings, fluids, grease, a bit of paint and it looks just as good as it did the day it came outta the factory.

Find yourself a nice clean one, look for the following things 

1) Rust
2) Look for wear on the auger teeth. Used HS series blowers, especially the wheeled models without side mounted skid shoes, are more susceptible to worn auger serrations. I have posted a picture of how a good set of healthy augers are suppose to look like. 
3) Impeller housing, if the machine was used on gravel driveway then the impeller tunnel will be dinged and all chewed, walk away if you see dings and tons of wear. 
4) Check the oil, nice clean oil would indicate that the owner was somewhat on top of maintenance .
5) Start the machine up, move it around and see how it idles. An erratic idle would mean that the carb may be needing a service soon. 
6) Jiggle the augers, if they move or shimmy on the auger shaft then that means they are not frozen/rusted onto the output shaft. You need them free as then and only then the sheer bolts will do their job, if they are frozen on and you hit something hard you may end up damaging the auger transmission. 


These are the things I wish someone had told me before I bought my first Honda, these machines are on top their game when it comes to reliability, performance and yielding decades of service, just spend the time beforehand to find a clean one for yourself that you can keep for years to come and never be disappointed. 

P.S Once you go hydro, there is no turning back geared snowblowers.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

nice job jnc


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that's a nice 828 jnc. don't see many Honda's out here with wheels.


----------



## kaulenback (3 mo ago)

Any suggestions on the new Ariens Kraken vs Honda 32" track?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

kaulenback said:


> Any suggestions on the new Ariens Kraken vs Honda 32" track?


yes.


----------



## kaulenback (3 mo ago)

And what are your suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## kaulenback (3 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> yes.


And what are your suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

search community box.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

If you end up buying the HS928 make sure you install a grease zerk on the right-side gearbox and pump at least 40 or 50 shots of grease into it. Do a search on the Honda site here to see what is required.
The HS928 is an excellent machine but the right-side gearbox dries out over time and will fail, and from the factory there is no way of lubricating them. The grease zerk addition with grease corrects this shortcoming. It's an easy to do upgrade.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it's getting that time of year when the forum will get this question every day.

new members should use the search community box since there are tons of resources answering this question.....but it's easier this way I guess.


----------

